# Kinda iffy about pullin this look off...



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 24, 2007)

Well ladies..as you kno MAC cam out with the Barbie Loves Mac collection. I was lookin at one of the pictures ( im pretty quite shure all of us has seen it) and wanted to pull the look off, but im a little iffy about being a NW45 and using such bright colors.... What do ya think ladies?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you can pull off any look you want. I bought my Barbie stuff the first day it came out and I just knew I was going to be  C7  Barbie and my daughter thought she was going to be Skipper. LOL !!! Don't be scared. If you try it and like it, wear it and be proud. We can wear all kinds of colors. Didn't you see Eve "rockin" that C-Shock?


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 25, 2007)

lol..i kno right!
you just boost my confidence righton up hunny!


----------



## L281173 (Jul 26, 2007)

Darker skinned Divas look lovely in bright colors.  Go for it.


----------



## bsquared (Aug 3, 2007)

go for the bright colors, hun!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT!?!? 

Of COURSE you can pull off these colors! NW45: that's one of the best shades of skin to have if you want to play with color.

Do it!


----------

